# Knife I traded for



## sprucegum (Nov 11, 2018)

A young friend of mine is into knife making and he wanted some oak that I milled so we did a swap. The size any shape was what I asked for and I furnished the ABW scales for the handle . The raw forged finish is his style. I think he knocked it out of the park.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## JR Parks (Nov 11, 2018)

Reminds me of my grandma's butcher knife. Chickens beware. Thanks for sharing Dave.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 11, 2018)

That is rustic, primal, and cool looking.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 11, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> That is rustic, primal, and cool looking.


And sharp as a razor. It will be the turkey carver this year for sure. @JR Parks I had him pattern it after a butcher knife that I like.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 11, 2018)

Good looking knife. He did a good job on it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Strider (Nov 13, 2018)

Great shape. Can't beat that thing in the everything business.


----------

